# Is it possible to reshape regular takobiki ---> sakimaru takobiki?



## Nat_C (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, I've used unknown takobiki, stainless steel, for a while and just recently bought new Masamoto Takobiki to replace it. So I want to try reshaping the tip of old stainless one to be like a sword tip takobiki, aka sakimaru. Does anyone here try this before? I'd appreciate for any advice or comment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2015)

Is your SS takobiki monosteel? I am not a knifemaker, but if so, it would seem essentially the same as a tip repair.

I actually recently ordered a sakimaru takobiki and it arrived today . The bladesmith told me the main difference is the shape of the tip, and the tip is sharpened too.


----------



## Nat_C (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks TJ. I'm not sure if it monosteel or not. It's a cheap ss takobiki, 50-60$, I bought from local shop, in Thailand. What's the different between monosteel and cladded one if I want to sharpen it to be sakimaru? Cos I thinking about reshape my new Masamoto, which is cladded, too if this ss works well.


----------

